# McIntosh MC4000 & MCC301M purchase price?



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I have someone who has 2 McIntosh amplifiers that I am considering purchasing, a MC4000 (6-Channel), and a MCC301M (Mono-300 Watts 4ohm/600 Watts 2ohm). He was originally asking $2750 for the 6-Channel and $800 for the Mono, a total of $3550. I offered him $2000+Shipping, then $2500 shipped, and he come back at $2775 Shipped/Insured. They are currently installed in a false floor and have cover panels, so the amps look perfect. He has both original boxes and would double box them for shipping. Should I do it? I've seen the MCC301M go for around $800 on eBay. So, is the MC4000 worth the $1950? I only really need/want the MC301M, but I know the MC4000 is an awesome amp that I'd love to own. He's not willing to sell me just the MCC301M. What do you guys think? Is the price on this set good? He also has (installed in the same vehicle) a set of Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6.53's and 6.5's that I was considering making an offer on. Please help ASAP as I told him I'd let him know for sure this afternoon. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I already have a BNIB MCC406M and a BNIB MCC302. If I get these, I will probably sell the MCC302, use the MCC406M and MCC301M together and try and get a MCC602TM to use with the MC4000 for a future project.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, maybe it was just the time of day but I didn't get any help here. I decided on my own that it was too much after using Google a bit. I emailed the guy back and told him if he'd go below $2000 I'd still be interested, if not good luck with the sale.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

he called me back. $2300 shipped for both amps. Come on guys, help me out. Should I or shouldn't I get these?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

At $2300, I would!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JKashat said:


> I have someone who has 2 McIntosh amplifiers that I am considering purchasing, a MC4000 (6-Channel),


Epic :drool: :bowdown: Wet dream system amp.

Aren't MC4000 pretty freakin rare? Good luck with your purchase, I'm just chiming in to drool over the 4000. Post pictures when you get it


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I am going to get them for $2300. Only think I was disappointed to read was that the MC4000M cannot bridge channels 5 & 6. Can anyone confirm or deny this? It'd be a nice (HUGE) amp for a single amp solution in a vehicle because of its size and power.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

JKashat said:


> I think I am going to get them for $2300. Only think I was disappointed to read was that the MC4000M cannot bridge channels 5 & 6. Can anyone confirm or deny this? It'd be a nice (HUGE) amp for a single amp solution in a vehicle because of its size and power.


I'm pretty sure that's correct. Haven't touch a mac amp in years though


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

yup, don't bridge 5 and 6. while they are rated at 500 watts into each at 2ohms, they don't like lower than 4 ohms and tend to blow fuses. just get a class d amp for your subs if you need more than 300 watts at 4 ohms for two subs. jps


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

PayPal pymt. sent for the McIntosh amps.

He also has (which I am considering)...
Alpine IVA-D900
Alpine PXA-H701
Boston Pro Series 6.53
Boston Pro Series 6.5


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

jpswanberg said:


> yup, don't bridge 5 and 6. while they are rated at 500 watts into each at 2ohms, they don't like lower than 4 ohms and tend to blow fuses. just get a class d amp for your subs if you need more than 300 watts at 4 ohms for two subs. jps


Dumb question, but could I use a DVC sub and use channel 5 to one Voice Coil and channel 6 to the other Voice Coil?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

JKashat said:


> Dumb question, but could I use a DVC sub and use channel 5 to one Voice Coil and channel 6 to the other Voice Coil?


Don't see why not?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you made it clear in the other thread that you have a quest to run McIntosh. You seem to have the money and time....so GET IT DONE!

I never ran a McIntosh myself but as I stated....I always wanted the MC4000M. However, anytime I have seen that amp for sale it was for at least $2000!!! Is it worth it? Welllll. The MSRP was $4000! However an amp like the AUDISON LRx 5.1k has an MSRP of about $1499.99. *So there is no value in getting the amp what so ever......you have to just want it!!!!!!!!!!!*

So from your other post we know that the amps that you are after are not available new so what are you going to do? Also, you know if the guy put those amps on ebay that they will sell so......

What are you waiting for?

IMO....As much as I REALLY wanted to run the MC4000M ...today if I was in the market and had a few grand to spend.....I would pick up some of the ARC Audio SE Series amps and not regret thet fact that I never ran McIntosh amps.... So, even with my thinking...I say go ahead and nab those amps.

If you don't really need the MC4000....just offer it for sale. Where is the EASY button? UPDATE>>.Oh I guess you bought it before I could post. Cool!










So, rather you use the MC4000M or not....it is still on my list as one of the coolest car audio amps of all time. 









Just sweet!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

WLDock said:


> I think you made it clear in the other thread that you have a quest to run McIntosh. You seem to have the money and time....so GET IT DONE!
> 
> I never ran a McIntosh myself but as I stated....I always wanted the MC4000. However, anytime I have seen that amp for sale it was for at least $2000!!!
> 
> ...


I have alway wanted McIntosh amps but until now never could really afford to. If I decide I don't want the MC4000 I'll flip it on eBay. At lease this way I'll have the MCC301M that I've been looking for.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

I passed on a mc4000 at 1700 shipped, only because of space availability issues. You are paying a fair price but not A crazy steal.... A very nice find! Enjoy


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

IMHO the MC4000 is one of the finest car amplifers ever made....PERIOD!


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

I was gonna do a MC 4000, but went with my Soundstream triple play instead. If it's minty, and the deal includes the original boxes, then it's a good deal. Ask for the manuals, too.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf (Sep 22, 2010)

Been looking at those Mcs for a long time, for both car and home audio. I just _really _wonder how they compare to, say, my Kenwood XR-4S class D amp?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

MC4000M can easily bring $2000. to 2500.00 if they are mint in box, but the price comes down quickly if the amp has scratches or missing parts.

Channel 5&6 are definitely not bridgeable and a good rule of thumb is don't run the amp below 4 ohms on any channels. Those things can draw a lot of current when maxed out.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

MACS said:


> MC4000M can easily bring $2000. to 2500.00 if they are mint in box, but the price comes down quickly if the amp has scratches or missing parts.
> 
> Channel 5&6 are definitely not bridgeable and a good rule of thumb is don't run the amp below 4 ohms on any channels. Those things can draw a lot of current when maxed out.


Thanks for the info. The MC4000M I'm getting is supposed to be immaculate except for possibly some screw marks from being mounted. The original box is included as well as the manual. Too bad that Channels 5&6 are not bridgeable. It's make a killer amp for Front High/Front Low/Sub or Front/Rear/Sub. If I keep it I'll use it High/Mid/low. There's also a MCC602TM on eBay right now that I've already bid on.  If I get it, I'll definitely keep the MC4000M... and buy a Suburban to put these Juggernauts into, lol.


----------



## Mac2047 (Aug 29, 2011)

JKashat said:


> Thanks for the info. The MC4000M I'm getting is supposed to be immaculate except for possibly some screw marks from being mounted. The original box is included as well as the manual. Too bad that Channels 5&6 are not bridgeable. It's make a killer amp for Front High/Front Low/Sub or Front/Rear/Sub. If I keep it I'll use it High/Mid/low. There's also a MCC602TM on eBay right now that I've already bid on.  If I get it, I'll definitely keep the MC4000M... and buy a Suburban to put these Juggernauts into, lol.


With all goodies you have, I would love to see the pictures when it is done. Would you be able to point me into the direction where I can get MCC404M? PM me if you can. I cannot PM or something since I am a newbie here. Thanks, Mac


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Mac2047 said:


> With all goodies you have, I would love to see the pictures when it is done. Would you be able to point me into the direction where I can get MCC404M? PM me if you can. I cannot PM or something since I am a newbie here. Thanks, Mac


Don't have a car yet to do an install in. I'm just kind of in hoarding mode at the moment, lol. Don't know where you could get a MCC404M. Wish I had one myself.


----------



## kgliner (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats!

If anyone knows of another 4000m amp for sale I am looking. Sold mine 7+ years ago when i sold the car it was in. Building another project now. PM or e-mail me if you have info. I think e-mail link is in signature.


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

Call me crazy but I swear I remember reading in Car Audio back in the day about a car that was running the MC4000 in competition bridged on channels 5&6 and it outputted something crazy like 900-1000 bridged.......

Again I even remember the disclaimer and not sure what he did to do it but I remember it


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

bump for a Mac update. Did you get that MC4000? I wanna see pics.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

just to put it out there , i have a mc4000m that i would deal/swap with for a mcc602tm .
or if anyone knows of a 602 for sale ,let me know ....

cheers


----------

